# Old guy new to lifting



## chaosrob (Nov 20, 2015)

Here for honest feedback and constructive criticism and help to correct what I am doing wrong


----------



## Riles (Nov 20, 2015)

Welcome, get familiar with the rules and the stickies, There is tons of good info to digest


----------



## brazey (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## ldog (Dec 3, 2015)

Welcome home.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 14, 2015)

welcome. and i am also a new guy here. hope that we can achieve our fitness goals!


----------

